# Cricket's new twins



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

a brown w/ a few spots buck






and a jet black doe! I may need to keep her


----------



## IowaOutdoorsMan (Apr 6, 2015)

Awesome. Really like the doe!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She sure IS a keeper!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I love black and black and white goats!


----------



## windswept (Oct 26, 2015)

Oh my! They are beautiful! I need a baby fix so bad!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

They are adorable! Congratulations, Cricket, job well done!

Will the babies get "bug" names, too? Lady Bug and Potato Bug?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I like the bug names too...


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

awww


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Aww, she's so cute! Reminds me of my first 75% Kiko doeling, looked just like her...called her Black Diamond


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------

